# Bootreihenfolge ändern



## lernen.2007 (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit unter Windows XP die Bootreihenfolge zu ändern, d.h. ohne BIOS Einstellungen.


Danke


----------



## soyo (8. Januar 2007)

Nein 

Würde mich jedenfalls ziemlich wundern wenn so etwas funtkioniert.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Januar 2007)

Ich denke auch nicht, dass das geht.
Denn immerhin ist es die Aufgabe des BIOS erstmal das installierte Betriebssystem (egal welches dies nun ist) zu starten.


----------



## Maik (8. Januar 2007)

Hi,

das Wort BIOS kommt aus dem griechischen und bedeutet soviel wie "Leben" - ohne BIOS wäre also kein Leben im Computer.


----------



## freed_chen (8. Januar 2007)

Wenn du mit der Bootreihenfolge meinst, welche Windowsversion, von denen die du installiert hast, als erste startet, dann machst du das mit msconfig.
Gib einfach bei Start -> Ausführen "msconfig" ein und dann gehste auf boot.ini
Solltest du dich da aber gar nicht mit auskennen, würd ich jmd. fragen der das schonmal gemacht hat...


----------

